# 4K TV, nur welcher ist technisch und optisch optimal?



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach ein 4K tv fürs Wohnzimmer an diesem möchte ich mein htpc mit einer 1070 anschließen und auch mit zocken.

habe ein Budget von 1.000€ 

Kriterien, Bild muss schnell bearbeitet werden, möchte kein schlieren und ein guten schwarz wert haben, Menü sollte ausgereift sein,

ab 55zoll könntet ihr mir was vorschlagen,  

danke.


----------



## Otakon32 (23. Mai 2017)

55Zoll und max 1000€ wird schwer. 
Wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben kannst dann wäre der TX-58DXW784 von Panasonic zum Beispiel zu empfehlen. 
Kostet aber gute 200€-300€ mehr als dein Budget vor gibt. 
Hat dafür alles was du suchst,


----------



## Krumschi (23. Mai 2017)

Kann dir auch kein für 1000 € empfehlen. 
Vor allem "guter Schwarzwert". Bei der Preisklasse sind alle EDGE LED, da wirst so net glücklich ^^ (kommt auf DEINE Definition drauf an!)
Der 58DXW784 ist leider auch ein EDGE LED und entsprechend ist der Schwarzwert - je nach Gerät - mal ok und mal nicht so ok.
Zudem zieht er beim Zocken öfters mal Schlieren...
Kannst ja selbst ein Bild von machen:
Panasonic TX 58DXW784 UHD HDR TV im Test - YouTube
Beachte das das Maulen auf HÖCHSTEM Niveau ist. 
Farben usw. sind sehr gut. Das Panel ist auch gut. Das "Dimming" muss man aber echt ausschalten. Evtl. ist der trotzdem was.

Das 65er Modell hat übrigens Direct LED und zeigt zudem weniger Nachzieheffekte.
Aber wir müssen net weiterreden. Wir kommen in Preisgebiete, die ja nicht weiter interessant sind.

Der SONY KD-55SD8505 (Curved, gibts auch ohne Kurve - der Curved ist aber heller) wäre  ein TV für ca. 1050 €, auch da hat man die EDGE LED Lotterie (Ausleuchtung, Schattenränder, DSE und Banding). Es bringt leider auch nix das Zeug im Markt anzuschauen. 1. ist es zu hell das man das erkennt, 2. ist jeder TV ein bisschen anders (da ja ne Folie das Licht der meist einseitigen Beleuchtung verteilt. Je nach  Gerät also besser oder schlechter verbaut). Das Upscaling ist bei SONY übrigens besser. Inputlag teilweise auch, aber unterm Strich gleich).
Schaust mal das an: Panasonic TX 58 DXW804 und Sony KD 65 SD8505 im HDTV UHD HDR Shootout - YouTube (vergleich gegen einen DXW804, das 2015er TOP Modell von Panasonic).

Könnte noch Seitenweise weiterschreiben


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2017)

Ok, harte Fakten, hmmm macht mir mal eine Liste mit Geräten die für diese Preisklasse sehr gut bis gut sind.

Hab da noch ein Philips im Auge.

Hab leider nur ein glatten 1.000€ fürn tv.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Mai 2017)

Ich werf mal den Samsung KS7590 in den Raum. 49" erhälst Du für das genannte Budget & die 55" Variante kostet ~1200€. Die Glotze ist für einen PC oder Konsole mMn sehr gut geeignet & das VA-Panel bietet einen hervorragenden Schwarzwert.
Schau mal rein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IB7j1KeHDrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryle (23. Mai 2017)

Samsung UE55KS7590 ~1180 wäre so mit der erste mit halbwegs vernünftigem Backlight, guter Bewegtbilddarstellung und geringem Inputlag. Wenn du wirklich bis 1000€ beschränkt bist würde ich irgendwas aus der Samsung 6er Serie nehmen, eher sogar noch die KU aus dem letzten Jahr, da die neue noch viel zu teuer für das gebotene ist.  KU6500 kostet dich da schlappe 666€ aktuell, liegt sonst bei um die 850-900 und ist abgesehen von der besseren Menüführung bei Panasonic auf einem ähnlichen Niveau, nur dass die Samsung Geräte alle das bessere Motion Handling und einen fürs PC Gaming brauchbaren Inputlag haben. Ansonsten musst du bei der Konkurrenz auch immer aufpassen, dass kein IPS Panel verbaut ist. Gerade ohne Local Dimming kannste da Schwarzwerte und Kontrast nämlich vollends vergessen.

Bis 1000€ wirst du da auch nichts wesentlich besseres finden, weshalb ich da sogar bei dem KU6500 zuschlagen würde bevor die weg sind. Ist gerade ein Auslaufmodell und wird wohl dort gerade abverkauft. Von Philips würde ich in dem Preissegment ehrlich gesagt die Finger lassen, abgesehen von der absolut mittelmäßigen Bildqualität ist deren Android TV OS einfach eine Katastrophe.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Mai 2017)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir noch den Samsung KU6409 (55 Zoll) zugelegt.
Mein PC aus der Signatur ist daran angeschlossen, Input Lag hält sich sehr in Grenzen.
GPU mit normalem 2.0 HDMI angeschlossen, damit der Fernseher auf 60 Hz läuft. 

Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. 
Man bekommt ihn auf Amazon für 740 Euro. Nur mal so als Messgrad. 

Bin aber auch nicht der bewandertste in der Materie.


----------



## Krumschi (23. Mai 2017)

Hast recht!
Der KS7590 hat glaub sogar ein niedrigen Inputlag von iwas um die 30 - das ist für UHD in der Preisklasse luxuriös 
45-60 ist da eher Standard.
FALD ist bei den meisten wenig € TVs eher die Ausnahme. Dimmen tun die eher schlampig - vor allem bei paar Spalten.
Der KS7590 hat ja auch nur ne Einseitige LED, welche zudem sehr zu Spots neigt. Das Dimming ist Grütze.
Zum Glück sind die meisten wieder bei VA Panels - Blickwinkel ist doch net so relevant bei nem TV wo man vom Sofa gerade nei glotzt ...

Bei der KU 6er-Serie kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen. Für die paar Kröten besser, als einen für 1300 € der fast gleich enttäuschen KANN ^^

Immer ein schwieriges Thema.
Es gibt halt keinen perfekten TV, der eine kann das der andre das besser. Jeder hat viele schwächen. Ob 1000 € oder 3000 € oder 6000 €...

Philips ist keine Alternative. Weniger wegen dem ATV aber Bildqualität (außer der eine OLED) ist immer hinter der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Maqama (23. Mai 2017)

Kannst dir noch diesen von LG ansehen:

LG 55UH7709 139 cm (55 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

++10bit Panel
++100hz (nativ)
++ HDR 10  und Dolby Vision
+kein curved quatsch

-Edge LED
- je nach Panel wohl der Schwarzwert bei Dunkelheit


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2017)

ihr macht es mir nicht einfach, hmmm welcher wäre denn nun der beste? oder sagen wir mal die vernünfigste Entscheidung?  Echt klasse Geräte habt ihr da nur welcher wäre für mich denn nun der richtige? 
hat der LG ambilight?


----------



## Maqama (23. Mai 2017)

Nein hat er nicht.
Dafür aber ein 10bit Panel sowie native 100hz.
Das haben in der Preisklasse sogut wie keine, ein 50hz Panel würde ich mir persönlich nicht mehr kaufen.

Ich würde den LG bei Amazon bestellen und testen.
Bei nichtgefallen einfach wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Mai 2017)

Laufen die Apps aufm lg gut? Hab damals immer zu hören bekommen das die Apps verbugt sind, und das Menü langsam wäre..

Ja der lg haut rein, hat der auch ein Quad Core? Für die schnelle bild Wiedergabe?


----------



## Krumschi (23. Mai 2017)

AmbiLight ist Philips exclusiv.

Aber, es gibt z.B. *insanelight* - das geht mit jeder Glotze 
Ist besser und flexibler (AmbiLux ausgenommen) und geht mit jeder TV Marke.
Man muss halt etwas "Basteln" 

LG wäre für mich außer im OLED Bereich nix, weil die Panels teilweise unter aller Sau sind.
Aber es gibt halt einfach nix richtig gutes in der Preisklasse. 
Evtl. wäre auch ein Gebrauchtkauf interessant. Ein zwei Jahre alter Top TV ist besser, als n billiger 2017er...


----------



## Maqama (23. Mai 2017)

Die neuen WebOS Modelle von 2016+ sind eigentlich sehr schnell.
Kannst dir zu dem TV ja mal Videos auf Youtube ansehen.

Der ist auch nur so "billig", weil das der Modell aus 2016 ist.
Das entsprechende Modell aus 2017 liegt bei 55" noch bei knapp 1500€.
LG 55SJ8109 139 cm (55 Zoll) Fernseher (Super Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV, Active HDR): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Man muss nunmal Kompromisse eingehen bei nur 1000€ bei 55".

Wenn du ein gutes Panel beim LG erwischt, dann hast du für den Preis mit das beste.
Unter 1000€ bietet dir kein anderer 100hz und 10bit.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Mai 2017)

Der KS bietet ebenfalls 10bit; 100Hz & kein Fake-HDR und die Menüführung wurde gepatched, ist also fixer als wie beschrieben in dem Vid auf der vorherigen Seite.
Ich kann die Glotze uneingeschränkt empfehlen & für den Preis bekommt man da mMn einiges geboten. Ich selber habe den KS9090, aber zum 7590(Curved) bzw. 7090(Flat) sind die Unterschiede doch recht marginal.
Uneingeschränkt daddeltauglich, sowohl mit einem PC als auch mit einer Konsole & für HD-Programme ist die Glotze mMn auch sehr gut geeignet. Der absolute Burner ist aber 4K-Content ...


----------



## Ryle (23. Mai 2017)

Der LG hat eben wieder das Problem mit dem IPS Panel und massiven DSE. Bei dunklen Filmen oder Spielen haste da kein Spaß dran, schwarz ist eher dunkelgrau und du hast meistens lustige Einstrahlungen plus die Ausleuchtung ist bei den TVs ziemlich fies wenn man nicht gerade ein wirklich sehr gutes Modell erwischt hat. Dolby Vision hilft dem Gerät auch nicht wirklich weiter, für HDR kannste den genauso gebrauchen wie den Samsung KU6500 auch, nämlich eher Pseudo. Die haben weder den Farbraum, noch die Helligkeit um da sinnvolles mit anzustellen. Außerdem ist der Inputlag stark vom Signal abhängig. Bei bestimmten Signalen kommste sogar unter 20ms bei anderen biste bei über 50ms, eventuell wurde das auch bei Firmware gefixt ist immer eher schwer zu beurteilen bei LG. Einziger Vorteil wäre das native 100Hz Panel, da hat der Samsung nur 60Hz.

Wie schon gesagt, ist bis ~1200€ kaum ein TV wirklich merkbar besser als der KU6500 für die 666. App Support ist gut, Inputlag absolut brauchbar, und der Rest mehr oder weniger auf dem selben Niveau wie bei allen anderen auch, eher sogar darüber. Wenn Curved ein Ausschlusskriterium darstellt, dann gibt es noch ein paar Optionen. Solange man den aber nicht gerade an die Wand montieren will ist Curved an sich kein Nachteil.

Der UE55MU6179  wäre vielleicht noch nen Blick wert, der ist aus der 2017er Serie mit ähnlichen Stärken und Schwächen des KU6500. Da ich den Live aber noch nicht gesehen habe kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Beim MU6400 würde ich sagen ja, aber der MU6100 verzichtet auf das ACTIVE CRYSTAL COLOR Feature und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie sehr sich das im Endeffekt bemerkbar macht weil es im Regelfall nur bei den Quantum Dot TVs eine größere Rolle spielt, was alle 3 Geräte nicht sind.


----------



## Krumschi (23. Mai 2017)

Ihr verunsichert den Armen ^^

Geh doch mal in MediaMarkt oder Satan rein und nimm n USB Stick mit Demobildern mit.
Mache die Umgebungslichtsensoren der Glotze aus und Helligkeit hoch.
Dann schwarzes JPG, weißes JPG, oranges JPG, hellgraues JPG und graues JPG - auch mit Verlauf zusätzlich.
So kann man evtl. Banding, DSE, Ausleuchtungsfehler usw. erkennen.
Leider sieht man nicht wie das im abgedunkelten Raum aussieht - da sieht man einfach die Defizite am Besten.

Aber jeder, jeder TV ist quasi vom Panel n Einzelstück. Es reicht schon das der mal beim Lieferanten umgefallen ist oder oder ...


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (23. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## jkox11 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich stand halt genau vor derselben Entscheidung. 
Viel ausgeben für den KU oder noch viel mehr ausgeben für den KS  

Da ich den Unterschied fast nicht gesehen habe, blieb ich bei der Vernunft und kaufte mir "nur" den KU. 
Bereue den Kauf bis dato heute gar nicht. 

Wie gesagt, das sind alles nur persönliche Erfahrungen. 
Ich bin in die Materie reingetreten und bin froh jetzt endlich mal ein 4K TV zu haben. 
Andere Leute sehen sogar die Unterschiede zwischen jedem Modell, sowie die beiden über mir  
Hängt also ganz von dir ab ob du in dem Thema bereits bewandert bist, ob dir Kleinigkeiten auffallen, usw. 

Geh einfach mal in ein Geschäft und schau dir einige Modelle an. 
Wenn du im Shop den Unterschied nicht siehst, brauchst du meiner Meinung nach keine 600 Euro mehr ausgeben nur um eine weitere Technik in dem Kasten zu haben. 

Aber wie gesagt, das ist Ansichtssache. Ohne jemandem auf die Füsse zu treten


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2017)

Viel Stoff und ich bin euch echt dankbar für, KU65 wäre der Preis Treiber, nun hab ich wo anders aber gelesen das dünne TVs kaum noch gute Lautsprecher eingebaut haben, wenn ich also den ku6500 nehme obwohl der LG sich echt ab hebt mit der Technik, denke ich wäre es doch irgendwo doch sinnvoller auf ku6500 zu gehen und zusätzlich ein HiFi Receiver inkl 7.1 oder 5.1 Boxen dazu, da mein Onkyo TX-575x nun über 15 Jahre ist, könnte ich ihn auch ausrauchen obwohl der heute noch funktioniert, hat DTS und bin eigentlich immer noch zufrieden mit, das einzigste wäre die Fernbedienung, die hat das Talent ab und zu nicht zu funktionieren,  deswegen denke ich wäre es doch auch sinnvoller dieses Gerät gleich mit auszutauschen? 

Hatte die Anlage mit kleinen Heco 4.1 Boxen in betrieb da mein Phillips gerne mal Ton Aussetzer hat, egal bei welcher Quelle ob Konsole oder tv Box, nicht immer aber das wäre auch ein Grund warum ich wechseln möchte, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, werde ihn als zweit gerät weiter nutzen, der hat mich mal vor über 5 Jahren 1700€ gekostet, ist so einer mir glas Front, also nicht gleicht Panel sonder erst Glas dann Panel, Wenn mal mehr Licht im Raum ist, sieht man die Verarbeitung des penels, und der sieht nicht perfekt aus, da sieht man ein Kreis abgewiesen gesagt nur bei viel Licht im Raum ansonsten fällt es garnicht auf. Naja genug geschätz um denn, ich brauch jetzt was neues...

Hat der ku DP Port? Hat der LG DP Port? Müsste doch oder? Erst dann wäre doch 10bit möglich oder?


----------



## jkox11 (24. Mai 2017)

Meiner war zu dem Zeitpunk angeboten worden mit einer Soundbar und Subwoofer, daher war dieses Argument für mich hinfällig.

Sowieso ist jeder Sound besser als der von dem Kasten. Deshalb sollte Sound kein Kaufkriterium sein wenn du eh noch eine Anlage da stehen hast.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2017)

Ist es auch nicht, deswegen ist das Bild am wichtigsten, wer fest das ganze noch mal zusammen?


----------



## Ryle (24. Mai 2017)

Sound kannst du vernachlässigen, der ist überall auf dem selben Niveau. Zugegeben sind manche LGs da etwas besser, aber das Gerät zählt sicher nicht dazu. LG würde ich alleine wegen dem IPS Panel nicht kaufen, das sieht auch der Laie sofort.
Den Panasonic kannst du fürs Zocken eher knicken weil Inputlag zu hoch und Panel zu langsam ist. Ich würde weiterhin einfach den KU6500 kaufen, oder mir mal in einem Markt die Unterschiede zum MU61XX anschauen, wobei der den Aufpreis nicht wert sein wird solange es den KU6500 für 666€ gibt.
Alternativ den KS7590, da müsstest du eben drauf zahlen. Aber auch hier halten sich die Vorteile in Grenzen. Er ist etwas schneller, hat etwas bessere Bewegungsschärfe wegen des 100Hz Panels, Backlight Ansteuerung ist bedingt besser und er ist eher HDR geeignet, wenn auch immer noch sehr beschränkt. 
Da es sich aber fast um eine Verdoppelung des Preises handeln würde, ist er meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht wert. Dann lieber 666€ für den KU6500 und den Rest sparen oder in eine Soundanlage investieren.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Mai 2017)

Für den Preis kann man da wirklich nicht meckern & besonders für den Bereich Gaming scheint die Glotze wohl auch voll tauglich zu sein. 10bit, QuantomDot, HDR10(00), 100Hz-Panel ist zwar nicht drin, wobei man 100Hz bspw. für einen PC auch nicht nutzen kann (nativ mit 4K oder 2160p),
aber bei dem Preis muss man natürlich "Abstriche machen". Über DP verfügt keine Glotze, aber HDMI 2.0...Ich würde dir daher auch vorschlagen, order einfach mal die Glotze & teste ausgiebig u. zu deiner jetzigen Glotze(vermutlich), kann das nur eine mehr als ordentliche Verbesserung sein.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLkCXJViji8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2017)

sind die alle gebogen? Hab mal gelesen das gebogene Eher zum Tode verurteilt sind


----------



## jkox11 (24. Mai 2017)

Gibt genügende, auch ohne gebogene: Samsung KU-Serie: Unterschiede und Vergleich der Fernseher 2016


----------



## Ryle (24. Mai 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> sind die alle gebogen? Hab mal gelesen das gebogene Eher zum Tode verurteilt sind


Ist größtenteils nur Optik, kann aber, wenn man zentral sitzt etwas mehr Bildtiefe bringen. Da VA sowieso nicht die tollsten Blickwinkel hat macht es auch hier wenig Unterschiede. Aber schneller defekt ist da nichts, keine Ahnung wer so was verbreitet.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Mai 2017)

Ich möchte meine Krümmung nicht mehr missen, aber ja, auch als Flat gibt & wird es weiterhin reichlich Auswahl geben. Zwecks Langlebigkeit ...ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig & wenn dir curved zusagt, dann lass Dich davon nicht beeinflussen...


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Mai 2017)

Ok, frage wegen der HiFi, wäre die Sony  str-DH550 was?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. Mai 2017)

Ein solides Ding & kannst Du natürlich "einspannen"....Falls Du noch Boxen benötigst, dann könnte ich die Fa. Mohr empfehlen. P/L mMn hervorragend...


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Mai 2017)

Link? Das ganze muss mit dem tv und 1000€ unter ein Hut passen.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. Mai 2017)

gibts von sony keine guten 4k tv?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (31. Mai 2017)

Such mal unter "Mohr Lautsprecher"....Besonders die SL-Serie ist sehr zu empfehlen & P/L ist mMn top! Hast Du dich nun schon für eine Glotze entschieden?^^


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Juni 2017)

Nein noch nicht, Thema ist sehr komplex


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juni 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht, Thema ist sehr komplex



kauf dir einen hisense.
hab einen fuer meinem opa gekauft und der macht preis leistugstechnisch ein super gesamteindruck.

das modell hier hat sogar HDR (nicht das gleiche wie ein 3000euro tv, aber immerhin besser als das aller anderen hersteller in dieser preisklasse)

Hisense H65M7000 163cm (65 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV):Amazon.de:Heimkino, TV & Video

.....und das sag ich dir als jemand der bei fernsehern auf jedes bilddetail achtet und mindestens 3000euro budget fuer tv kaeufe plant.um.was ordentlicheres zu erhalten.


ansonsten wurde dir hier alles genannt.
in der 1000euro preisklasse muss man eben kompromisse eingehen....viele kompromisse. 

aktuell scheitert es aber weniger an.der vorhandenen auswahl, sondern eher an deiner entscheidungsfaehigkeit.


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Krümmung nicht mehr missen



Wie weit sitzt Du von der Glotze weg? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass man in 5m Entfernung davon irgendwas hat


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

Ca. 2,5 Meter, auf einem mobilen/rollbaren Schränkchen/Fernsehtisch mit Ablage & da nimmt man die Krümmung auch noch sehr gut wahr...wobei diese bei meiner Glotze mMn jetzt auch nicht herbe ausgeprägt ist. Dennoch hat es irgendwie "Style"...

@warawarawiiu
Ist beim Überfliegen für den Preis & die Specs recht ordentlich & mehr Größe/Eigenschaften gibt es wohl momentan nicht fürs Geld.

@KonterSchock
Bei Kauf & Erhalt bitte berichten...^^


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Ca. 2,5 Meter, auf einem mobilen/rollbaren Schränkchen/Fernsehtisch mit Ablage & da nimmt man die Krümmung auch noch sehr gut wahr...wobei diese bei meiner Glotze mMn jetzt auch nicht herbe ausgeprägt ist. Dennoch hat es irgendwie "Style"...
> 
> @warawarawiiu
> Ist beim Überfliegen für den Preis & die Specs recht ordentlich & mehr Größe/Eigenschaften gibt es wohl momentan nicht fürs Geld.
> ...



ich denke im 1000euro bereich ist man momentan bei hisense tatsaechlich am besten aufgehoben.

in den.naechsten monaten werden.die neuen hisense modelle verfuegbar sein.
die werden die preise der aktuellen modelle nochmal maechtig druecken.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Juni 2017)

Wobei der Aufpreis gegenüber dem 55 Zoll Modell schon hoch ist. 400 Euro für 10 Zoll mehr. 

Je nachdem kann man ja auf das ausweichen wenn man sparen möchte.


----------



## KonterSchock (26. September 2018)

Es steht grade der Sony KD55xf8505 Beap im Raum, ich der gut?


----------

